# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  ما رأيكم بتفسير هذه الآية (إِنَّ هَذَا أَخِي لَهُ تِسْعٌ وَتِسْعُونَ نَعْجَةً ....)

## أبو أنس السندي

ما رأيكم بتفسير بعض العلماء لهذه الآية ( إِنَّ هَذَا أَخِي لَهُ تِسْعٌ وَتِسْعُونَ نَعْجَةً وَلِيَ نَعْجَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ فَقَالَ أَكْفِلْنِيهَا وَعَزَّنِي فِي الْخِطَابِ ....)
فقد فسرها بعض العلماء بقوله ((( { لَهُ تِسْعٌ وَتِسْعُونَ نَعْجَةً } أي: زوجة )))
فهل ورد فيها شيء عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو أصحابه ......؟
أليس تفسيرها على ظاهرها كما فسرها البعض الآخر من العلماء وأنها نعاج في الحقيقة أفضل ، حيث قال جل وعلا بعدها (وإن كثيرا من الخلطاء .....) فالكلام عن الشراكة ولا تدخل فيها الزوجة !!
ما رأيكم ؟ دام فضلكم.

----------


## آل عامر

قال ابن كثير :
قد ذكر المفسرون هاهنا قصة أكثرها مأخوذ من الإسرائيليات ولم يثبت فيها عن المعصوم حديث يجب اتباعه ولكن روى ابن أبي حاتم هنا حديثا لا يصح سنده؛ لأنه من رواية يزيد الرقاشي عن أنس -ويزيد وإن كان من الصالحين-لكنه ضعيف الحديث عند الأئمة فالأولى أن يقتصر على مجرد تلاوة هذه القصة وأن يرد علمها إلى الله عز وجل فإن القرآن حق وما تضمن فهو حق أيضا.


قال السعدي:
...وهذا الذنب الذي صدر من داود عليه السلام، لم يذكره اللّه لعدم الحاجة إلى ذكره، فالتعرض له من باب التكلف، وإنما الفائدة ما قصه اللّه علينا من لطفه به وتوبته وإنابته، وأنه ارتفع محله، فكان بعد التوبة أحسن منه قبلها.


قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:
 هذه الآيات في قصة خصومة وقعت عند داود عليه الصلاة والسلام وهو أحد الأنبياء الكرام أحد أنبياء بني إسرائيل أبتدئه الله بقوله (وهل أتاك نبأ الخصم إذ تسور المحراب إذ دخلوا على داود ففزع منهم) فقوله تعالى هل (أتاك نبأ الخصم) هو استفهام بمعنى التشويق إلي هذه القصة ليعتبر الإنسان بما فيها هؤلاء الخصم تسورا المحراب والمحراب مكان صلاته عليه الصلاة والسلام أي مكان صلاة داود فسوروه أي قفزوا من السور حتى دخلوا على داود ولما كان دخولهم هذا غير معتاد فزع منهم فقالوا لا تخف خصمان يعني نحن متخاصمان بغى بعضنا على بعض فاعتدى عليه (فأحكم بينا بالحق ولا تشطط) لا تشق علينا وأهدنا إلي سواء السراط ثم ذكر القصة فقال أحدهما (إن هذا أخي له تسع وتسعون نعجة) والنعجة هي الشاة من الضأن (ولي نعجة واحدة فقال أكفلنيها وعزني في الخطاب) أي غلبني في الخطاب لقوة بيانه وأسلوبه وأراد منه هذا أن يضم نعجته والواحدة إلى نعاجاته التسع والتسعين فقال له داود عليه الصلاة والسلام دون أن ينظر في قول خصمك (قال لقد ظلمك بسؤال نعجتك إلي نعاجه ثم قال الله تعالى وإن كثيراً من الخلطاء ليبغى بعضهم على بعض إلا الذين أمنوا وعملوا الصالحات وقليل ما هم وظن داود إنما فتناه فاستغفر ربه وخر راكعا وأناب فغفرنا له ذلك) هذه قصة كان فيها شيء يحتاج إلي استغفار وإنابة إلي الله عز وجل لأن فيها اختبار لداود الذي جعله الله نبياً حكماً بين العباد حيث أقتصر في محرابه على العبادة خاصة دون أن يبقى ليحكم بين الناس ولهذا جاء هؤلاء الخصوم فلم يجدوا داود عليه الصلاة والسلام وكان مكان صلاته مغلقاً فتسورا عليه تسوراً ثم إنه عليه الصلاة والسلام (قال لقد ظلمك بسؤال نعجتك إلي نعاجه) فحكم عليه بأنه ظالم له وظاهر القصة أنه لم يسأل المدعى عليه هل كانت دعوى صاحبه على وجه الصواب أم ليست على وجه الصواب ومن أجل هذين الأمرين ظن عليه الصلاة والسلام أن الله سبحانه وتعالى أختبره في هذه القصة فاستغفر ربه وخر راكعا وأناب قال الله تعالى فغفرنا له ذلك وأنه له عندنا لزلفى وحسن مآب وقد كان كثير من المفسرين يذكرون في هذه القصة أشياء لا تليق بنبي من أنبياء الله عز وجل قصصاً إسرائيلية تقتضي القدح في الأنبياء فيجب على المرء أن يحترز منها وألا يقصها على أحد إلا مبيناً بطلانها ذكروا لداود عليه الصلاة والسلام تسع وتسعين امرأة وأنه شغف حباً بامرأة أحد جنوده وأنه أراد أن تكون هذه المرأة من زوجاته فطلب من هذا الجندي أن يذهب إلي الغزو لعله يقتل فيخلف امرأته ثم يأخذها داود عليه الصلاة والسلام وهذه القصة كذب بلا شك ولا تليق بأدنى شخص له عقل فضلاً على أن يكون له إيمان فضلاً على أن يكون نبياً من أنبياء الله ولكن هذه من أخبار بني إسرائيل الكاذبة التي لا يجوز لنا نحن المسلمين أن نعتمدها أو نقصها إلا على وجه بيان بطلانها.

----------


## أبو أنس السندي

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم
وننتظر المزيد من الإخوة الأفاضل جزاهم الله خيرا

----------

